# Poor horse!



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

My trainer just posted this video on my facebook wall as encouragement about my jumping position (I've gone so long without riding that I've fallen back into a lot of old habits). I just thought it was too hilarious not to share, though I'm sure some of you have seen it before.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh geez. All that I can say is this. Holy phenominal, brave, confident, well balanced pony! I think that animal deserves an early retirement YESTERDAY where he gets fed bran mash and fresh vegitables every day after putting up with that ride...especially with such large jumps! I've seen 17hh warmbloods who would balk worse than he did if their rider were just minutely off on their EQ over fences half that height.

And what on earth did that rider think he/she was? The cow that jumped over the moon? Gotta hand it to them though, those are some pretty spectacular stirrup-findind-recovering skills. But honestly? Whipping your horse because it isn't doing good enough when you can't even stay on? No sir-ee! Atleast they'll probably have a VERY bruised butt...and pelvis...and tailbone and back and shoulders and legs afterwards.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

100% agreed. If he always rides like that he'll probably be crippled by the time he's 50 from compressed disks in his spine, so he'll get what's coming to him. Lol.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I feel sooo bad for that horse!!! But :rofl::rofl::rofl: good thing I had my office door closed:wink:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There are no words...........


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Perhaps this was done on a bet? No way that rider has that secure of a seat in between jumps and then gets rocketed out of the saddle like that.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I just don't get what was happening with the guys blinking legs o.0
It looked like every time he jumped, he was doing a stroke of swimming!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

When I first saw this a while ago, I think I remember reading in one of the comments, that this was a polo rider doing this on a bet.
Which would make sense, because you can totally see that he is an experienced rider, who has just never jumped before.

Great horse btw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> 100% agreed. If he always rides like that he'll probably be crippled by the time he's 50 from compressed disks in his spine, so he'll get what's coming to him. Lol.


 
And, he won't be reproducing, either. The family jewels can only take so much.



The writing at the end was in Portugueses, but I think it said something to the effect that the horse was fine the next day, not sore and able to move and jump (to alleviate concern for it, I suppose) not sure if they said anything about the condition of the man!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> And, he won't be reproducing, either. The family jewels can only take so much.
> 
> 
> 
> The writing at the end was in Portugueses, but I think it said something to the effect that the horse was fine the next day, not sore and able to move and jump (to alleviate concern for it, I suppose) not sure if they said anything about the condition of the man!


Man, that's what I was thinking watching it!
You think he'd have half figured it out after he smashed them the first time. Or second. Or third. 
Too bad you didn't see him walking out at the end of the video!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I really think it was done as a joke.

His riding is flawless between fences. And if you watch the slow motion, he never actually lands on the horses back. His feet and/or knees/thighs ALWAYS take the brunt of it. I don't believe whatsoever that anyone can be this good of a rider, and actually have position like that over fences.

I really do think he's a phenomenal rider who's so good he's able to be a "goof" and not fall off.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Experienced or not, I don't think I'd really approve of acting like a squirrel with a heart attack every time my horse cleared a fence...

but that doesn't mean I wasn't laughing over here every time he spazzed out of the saddle. :rofl:


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

The first time I ever saw this I laughed until I cried.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> Experienced or not, I don't think I'd really approve of acting like a squirrel with a heart attack every time my horse cleared a fence...
> 
> but that doesn't mean I wasn't laughing over here every time he spazzed out of the saddle. :rofl:


Omg! Hahahaha. Squirrel with a heart attack... I absolutely love it!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Um, OUCH comes to mind.... and I'm a girl!

I cannot believe the pony didn't slam on the brakes and dump him off! What a great pony!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

omg what is wrong with that man he should not be jumping....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NO, he is not always landing on his thighs. I watched it again. There is clear crotch contact.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i agree, poor horse. 

but WHY WOULD YOU EVEN WANT TO JUMP IF YOU HAD A POSITION LIKE THAT !
Lol jeeeeez his crotch is taking a beating


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I feel like he would improve a whole lot if he would take those stirrups away and jump, he seems like a great rider between jumps


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> NO, he is not always landing on his thighs. I watched it again. There is clear crotch contact.


 
LOL trust you to be the one to figure that out..


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Gosh I so pity that poor horse. You can literally see the horse go down as the rider lands with such a bump. it is a wonder the horse isn't sway backed! I'm surprised that the rider actually stayed on and no wonder the horse refused. If i was a horse I wouldn't go near a jump with a rider like that! Poor horse, I hope it saw the physio afterwards.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> And, he won't be reproducing, either. The family jewels can only take so much.


Oh please let that be the case!


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

muumi said:


> When I first saw this a while ago, I think I remember reading in one of the comments, that this was a polo rider doing this on a bet.


I remember reading this as well. Something about the polo riders swapping horses with the showjumpers. Just goes to show that every discipline is just as hard as the other!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

First thing I thought when I saw the video is that he was one of those people who did the shooting, swimming and riding?

Either way, nice pony!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! Now I only watched it a couple of times, but he seems to land mostly over the withers on the first impact which is, Im sure, not wonderful but surely not as bad as landing in the middle of the back. He also seems to brace with his hands on the pony's neck on that intial impact as well.

I was very impressed with his riding over all and his stirrup finding abilities! He looked like those motorcycle trick riders, kicking his feet up and all.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I heard somewhere as well that he is a polo rider that switched with a show jumper


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

All I can say is if I had that great of a horse I wouldn't be letting someone like that riding. You can see the happy, lets go jump horse turning into the "get the h*** off my back" by the end. There's a couple lessons worth of reassurance and work for the trainer.


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Great Video, had to watch it twice. Just what i needed a good laugh before bed.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope he did that a as a joke...if not how does one get to jumping that hiogh with THAT position?he looked like he threw himself foward at everyfence as though HE was the one jumping


----------

